# Blood Type



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

We are searhing for gestational surrogacy and I wonder if it is necessary to have *same blood type* with the Surrogate mother?
Any info would be great.

Thanks & Regards

Seval


----------



## beattie2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Hi there

Not an expert but think this would only be an issue if the surrogate was rhesus neg and either you or your patner was rhesus positive, this being the case think the surrogate may need the anti d jab thingie

Best wishes

Bx


----------



## Amandajb (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi there.

Blood type is rarely an issue with clinics.  I am a different blood group to both my host IPs and it never made a jot of difference.  

They looked closely at CMV status though.  80% of the population are CMV+ but I am CMV-.  Didn't stop me working with anyone, but the clinic always mentioned it.

Hope that helps.


Amanda


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Our surrogate is rhesus neg  and she will need to have the anti d jab twice at different times , but I don't think it would make much difference if you are the same or not with your surrogate 
x x x


----------



## sevaltek (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the information. 

Love

Seval


----------

